# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  PSA ist bei 100 angelangt -  bisherige Behandlung mit Zytiga

## DanielP

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Forum und es handelt sich um meinen Mann, ich habe mich unter seinem Namen hier angemeldet

Er wurde 2013 mit einem PSA Wert von 163 (!!) zur Biopsie geschickt, alle 12 Stanzen waren positiv, Gleason Core = 5+5=10. Erste Therapie war Hormon blockade mit Elidard, dann Biculatamid, das reduzierte den PSA in den folgenden Monaten auf 1,28 , und dann ging es wieder hoch auf 33. Ab 09/2014 erhielt er Arbiterone / Zytiga worauf es bis 15,7 abfiel.
Parallel wurde sein Immunsystem durch Heillpraktiker betreut und entsprechend aufgebaut.
In 05/2015 wurde bestrahlt, 35 mal, mit anschliessender ambulanter Reha , worauf der PSA  abfiel auf 1,65. Danach stetiger Anstieg bis auf 3,6 Ende 2016.
In 05/2017 war der PSA auf 21,73  , ein PET /CT zeigte diffuse Speicherung in der Prostata, aber auch in einer Rippe, welche eine Fraktur aufwies.
Letzter Test des PSA vor 2 Wochen zeigt einen Anstieg auf 101.
Mein Mann hat keine Schmerzen und keine Beschwerden , daher hat der Urologe erstmal keine weitere Behandlung vorgelegt, meinte aber das PSMA der nächste Schritt werden würde. 
Als parallel alternative Therapien sind Ozon therapie und Artemisinin infusionen auf der Liste .  Hat jemand mit einem oder beiden Therapien Erfahrung ?  
Auch was die PSMA Therapie anbelangt ?
Vielen Dank im voraus, Anna

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Anna,

was der Heilpraktiker vorhat kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wenn es keine Wundermedizin ist braucht Dein Mann aber stärkere Mittel, denn er ist in einer bedrohlichen Situation. Dass der Urologe nichts vorschlägt kann ich nicht recht nachvollziehen.

Folgendes wäre schulmedizinisch möglich:
- Wechsel von Zytiga auf Xtandi. Dies wird einige Monate den PSA Wert senken.
- Radium 223 um die Knochenmetastase (vielleicht sind es auch mehr) zu bekämpfen.
- man kann auch versuchen die Knochenmetastase zu bestrahlen.
- an sich wäre jetzt Chemo mit Docetaxel angezeigt, das hat Dein Mann wahrscheinlich abgelehnt.
- mit der PSMA Therapie würde ich bald beginnen, je früher desto besser wirkt es.
Konrad hat leider die meisten Erfahrungen damit. Lies Dich durch seine Geschichte. Auf Dauer kann auch die PSMA Therapie den Tumor nicht mehr beseitigen, dürfte aber derzeit die beste Alternative sein.

Alles Gute!

Georg

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Anna,

ich sage es einfach so - bei einem Gleason Score 10 hat man keine Zeit! Auch wenn manchmal das Gegenteil so gesagt wird. Das ist eine höchst aggresieve Form des Prostatacarzinoms. Sofortiges MRT erforderlich, folgend Ganzkörper-CT und Skelettszintigraphie. Wenn es noch geht, radikale Prostatovesikulektomie. Folgend mit adjuvanter Bestrahlung. Ich wiederhole mich - ich habe das machen lassen!

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Dirk,

Anna's Ehemann ist bereits bestrahlt worden, das hast Du wohl übersehen. Von daher ist Prostataoperation mit anschließender Bestrahlung nicht möglich.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Anna
Georg hat bereits meine Erfahrungen mit der PSMA-Lutetium177-Therapie verlinkt.
Daher erst mal einige andere Bemerkungen:




> Parallel wurde sein Immunsystem durch Heillpraktiker betreut und entsprechend aufgebaut.
> Als parallel alternative Therapien sind Ozon therapie und Artemisinin infusionen auf der Liste.


Dein Mann ist ernsthaft krank. Er braucht gute Ärzte und kein Rumfummeln am "Immunsystem".
Spart Euch das viele Geld für Alternatives und fliegt damit zwischendurch mal an die Sonne,
wenn der Herbst im November allzugrau wird. Das hilft dem Immunsystem Seele viel mehr.




> In 05/2017 war der PSA auf 21,73  , ein PET /CT zeigte diffuse Speicherung in der Prostata, 
> aber auch in einer Rippe, welche eine Fraktur aufwies.
> Letzter Test des PSA vor 2 Wochen zeigt einen Anstieg auf 101.


Für Gleason-Score 10 ist dieser Krebs zwar zügig, aber nicht extrem schnell unterwegs.
Das PSA verdoppelte sich in etwa 1.5 bis 2 Monaten (Für eine genauere Bestimmung
wären die genauen Tagesdaten der Messungen erforderlich), und wird das auch 
weiterhin tun. Es ist also zügiges Handeln angesagt.
Das durchgeführte PET/CT war nicht ideal geeignet, Prostatakrebs zu finden, denn
es zeigte auch verheilte Knochenbrüche an, die nichts mit Krebs zu tun haben.
Der Urologe hätte nicht erst jetzt, sondern schon im Mai ein PSMA-PET verordnen sollen,
denn dieses PET (gleiche Maschine, anderer Tracer) zeigt sehr spezifisch Prostatakrebs an.
Wenn sich der Befund vom Mai erhärten sollte, dass keine Metastasen gefunden wurden,
sich also der Krebs auf die Prostata samt Umgebung beschränke, wäre dies ein sehr 
spezieller Fall. Eine Operation wäre dann wohl angezeigt, während im Falle einer
Metastasierung eher systemische Therapien angezeigt wären wie Chemo oder die
bereits erwähnte PSMA-Therapie. Ob letztere angewendet werden könne, wird mit
besagtem PSMA-PET untersucht, denn wenn das PSMA im PET anzeigt, wird auch
das radioaktive Therapeutikum gebunden.

Tja, so bleibt im Moment nicht viel zu sagen zu den Therapien, aber erst mal nichts
machen und abwarten bis Beschwerden eintreten, macht gar keinen Sinn.
Zeitnah ein PSMA-PET, dass man weiss, wo überall der Krebs stecke, und dann
zügig die passende Therapie ansteuern.

Was den Urologen angeht:
Im Mai 2017 kein PSMA-PET anzuordnen, ist schon keine Glanztat.
Das muss deswegen kein schlechter Arzt sein, aber eben nicht ganz auf der Höhe?
Euer Fall bedarf einer Zweitmeinung in einem Prostatakrebs-Zentrum an einer Uniklinik. 
Dort besprechen Fachärzte verschiedener Ausrichtung solche Fälle im Tumorboard,
was eine umfassendere Sicht ergeben sollte.

Carpe diem!
Konrad
(In Eile, in 10 Minuten bekomm ich von der Professorin den neuesten PSA-Wert)

----------


## Michi1

Konrad, Dann wünsch ich die das er Befriedigend ausfällt

----------


## Stefan1

Lieber Konrad,

natürlich wünsche ich Dir auch einen niedrigen PSA Wert und halt die Ohren steif oder so  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Stefan auf dem Weg in die Schweiz  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## DanielP

Hallo Georg, Dirk und  Konrad,

vielen Dank für Eure Rückmeldung ;  ich muss mich korrigieren. Am 16 Juni 2017 wurde ein  PSMA PET  durchgeführt, mit GA-68 Liganden PSMA injiziert. Da ist eben  ersichtlich, bez. Vermutung auf eine ossäre Metastase an einer Rippe ,  die zu dem Zeitpunkt tatsaechlich gebrochen war.

Seit 2013 , als  die Untersuchung beim lokalen Urologen das schockierende Resultat  hervorbrachte, sind wir zwischen Uni Tübingen und Uni Heidelberg  gependelt, jeder hatte eine bessere und drastischere Therapie  vorgeschlagen;  letztendlich hat mein Mann sich für das entschieden was  er vom Gefühl und Verstand für am sinnvollsten hielt, im Einklang mit  der Uni. Aber es war ein langer Weg bis dahin...
Ein bisschen über uns: 
Mein  Mann wird 66, als junger Mann war er gezwungenermassen Soldat und hat  viele Jahre unter extremer Situation überlebt, er war allerdings  sehr  stark verletzt, sämtliche Knochen gebrochen,Schusswunden etc...Er hat  seinen starken Überlebenswillen beibehalten, Gott sei Dank. 
Ich, von  meiner Person habe meine Eltern durch eine Krebs Krankheit verloren,  meine  Mutter erst letztes Jahr und das war furchtbar. Somit kenne  ich/wir leider alle Stufen bis zum Schluss.
Aber @ Konrad, Du hast  recht was die Seele anbelangt....wir werden in 2 Wochen wegfliegen !!  Vorher werden wir aber nochmal Rücksprache halten , wie die weitere  Vorgehensweise mit dem PSMA  ist, da Chemo nicht in Frage kommt.  Ich  hoffe, dass Dein PSA entsprechend niedrig ausgefallen ist.

PS:  ich habe klarerweise eine Grafik mit allen PSA Werten/ Zeiten parat,  weiss nur nicht wie ich diese hier  als Anhang aufnehmen könnte

Viele Grüsse, Anna

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Anna,

viele melden sich bei myprostate.eu an und tragen dort ihre PSA Werte ein.

Ein Bild kannst Du erst bei picr.de speichern und dann wie hier beschrieben in einen Beitrag einfügen.

Wenn im Moment die Knochenmetastase den PSA Wert hochtreibt würde ich diese mit einer SBRT Bestrahlung beseitigen und dann abwarten wie weit der PSA Wert sinkt.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Oh, liebe Anna,
das tut mir leid, dass ich falsche Vermutungen zum PET angestellt hatte.
Eine diffuse Anreicherung in der Prostata und eine Läsion auf einer Rippe
genügen aber nicht, um einen PSA von damals 21ng/ml zu erklären.

Da taucht mir nun die umgekehrte Frage auf:
Hat das PSMA-PET nicht alles erfasst, was PSA sezerniert?
Gibt es Metastasen, die kein PSMA tragen und daher nicht vom PSMA-PET
gesehen werden und somit auch nicht PSMA-therapiert werden könnten?
Das wäre der Moment, wo für einmal ein Cholin-PET mehr sehen könnte.
Vielleicht wäre auch ein weiteres PSMA-PET bei nun dem fünffachen PSA
hilfreich?

Diese Fragen wären den Radiologen/Nuklearmedizinern zu stellen, 
die damals das PSMA-PET befundeten.


Ich wünsche Euch eine erholsame Reise an die Sonne!
Konrad



PS. 
Danke für die guten Wünsche mein PSA betreffend.
Vor einem Vierteljahr warens 49ng/ml, nun grad noch ein Prozent davon!
Guck https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...963#post101963

----------

